# When - If Ever - Will You Quit Driving in the Uber Circus?



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

With the recent rate cuts, I'm shocked that so many are continuing to take Uber's abuse. Is there a point where you will definitely refuse to drive, or will you continue to fund Uber's fiasco?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Unfortunately for most drivers it will take a last-straw to get them off the road. Could be puke, gross abuse, assault, or sexual harassment by passenger, damage to vehicle. Something that either makes it glaringly obvious that they are pathetically underpaid, or an event that thoroughly wounds them and scares them from any more pickups. As you start to see the nasty pax even in the good ones, suspicion and bad-feeling will come to ruin the last perk of the job (forced interaction with interesting strangers).


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I will never quit. Ever for any reason. But then again I'm not in it for the money...I'm in it for the tax write off's.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Uber is like bacon. You know it isn't good for you but you keep on eating anyway.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I drive because I enjoy it. For me, it's not a job, it's a hobby that pays for itself. I drive when I feel like it and no more. I get to see my city and meet a number of new people. Uber benefits me far more than the money it brings in. With current gas prices, the total cost of ownership plus taxes and other expenses on my used Prius works out to be $.46/mile. If compensation ever gets below that, I'll likely quit driving. But once the minimum fare, base fare, and per minute fare are added to the per mile fare and random tips and occasional surges are figured in, I'm doubting it will ever get close to that unless gas prices blow through the roof. I sympathize for those who are dependent on Uber for a source of income. But they've been adequately warned here and on various other forums not to do so.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

We are currently on $1.20 per mile + $0.20 per minute
If they cut it any further I quit.

If those 48 markets that were recently cut will keep driving
I am sure cuts will arrive to us by next month. (right after the Super Bowl)
By the way we are flooded by texts claiming the Super Bowl will be
x3 times bigger the NYE.... will see.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> We are currently on $1.20 per mile + $0.20 per minute
> If they cut it any further I quit.
> 
> If those 48 markets that were recently cut will keep driving
> ...


I was still doing it at $1.15/mile, so I can understand that. I wasn't liking it, and over the long run I'm sure I would have regretted it, but thanks to Uber I was forced to part ways sooner, rather than later. Almost certainly a blessing in disguise.



ElectroFuzz said:


> By the way we are flooded by texts claiming the Super Bowl will be
> x3 times bigger the NYE


If Uber said it, it must be true!  What sounds even more believable is - since NYE was just an embarrassment for them, they're trying to hype the Super Bowl. The real $$, of course, will be on Valentine's day. Don't miss that one. If you do, just wait for Easter, that one will be at least 7x bigger that NYE, Valentine's Day, Easter, and Ronald Reagan's birthday all rolled into one. I just got a text from Uber that said Jesus will even be riding in some select cities on Easter! Arbor Day is the one that most drivers will be able to retire from though. Easily 100x bigger than all of the aforementioned days. I hope most of those guys can borrow a few bucks for gas to get on the road!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I've quit driving UberX over a month before the LATEST rate cuts. I'm getting close to my limit on XL.....before I have to give that up also.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

I stop ubering in NJ after the last rate cut back in 10/2014 when they drop it down to $1.10/mile but I haven't officially quit.



ElectroFuzz said:


> We are currently on $1.20 per mile + $0.20 per minute
> If they cut it any further I quit.
> 
> If those 48 markets that were recently cut will keep driving
> ...


My money is on them sending out the email announcement and rate cut on the day before the super bowl, I have a feeling on this. Anyone want to start a pool on this? lol


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> My money is on them sending out the email announcement and rate cut on the day before the super bowl, I have a feeling on this. Anyone want to start a pool on this? lol


I'll "bet' for after the Super Bowl. Fuber will NOT want to take a chance on any crappy media coverage during SB weekend.


----------



## John William (Jan 7, 2015)

The proper response to low rates isn't to stop driving altogether, unless you'd be completely able to do without the expenses of maintaining a vehicle. With the surge pricing mechanic to meddle with those low rates, there will still be occasional times when driving is a good idea for most of us. They'll just be fewer and further between as standard rates get cut further.

It'd be like if you were dating this girl who was sometimes amazing, and you're kind of crazy about the _idea_ of her, but she's almost always a complete ***** and treats you badly. Now, on an emotional level, I can understand why someone would want to break it off with her completely. But wouldn't it make more sense to just relegate her to booty-calls-only status? It's late at night, the bars are all closing... she's stupid drunk and you're not that busy... might as well, right?

Uber is crazy-hot *****. Booty-calls only.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John William said:


> Uber is crazy-hot *****. Booty-calls only.


Fuber is like a crazy-hot ***** with an STD. Be sure to use protection during any Booty-calls.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber is like a crazy-hot ***** with an STD. Be sure to use protection during any Booty-calls.


Or better still - get one a little less hot, a lot less crazy, and one that won't ruin your life!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Uber is like bacon. You know it isn't good for you but you keep on eating anyway.


Bacon taste good though. After working for Uber I have the lingering taste of shit in my mouth.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Brady said:


> I drive because I enjoy it. For me, it's not a job, it's a hobby that pays for itself. I drive when I feel like it and no more. I get to see my city and meet a number of new people. Uber benefits me far more than the money it brings in. With current gas prices, the total cost of ownership plus taxes and other expenses on my used Prius works out to be $.46/mile. If compensation ever gets below that, I'll likely quit driving. But once the minimum fare, base fare, and per minute fare are added to the per mile fare and random tips and occasional surges are figured in, I'm doubting it will ever get close to that unless gas prices blow through the roof. I sympathize for those who are dependent on Uber for a source of income. But they've been adequately warned here and on various other forums not to do so.


How did you come up with 46 cents a mile on costs?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> I stop ubering in NJ after the last rate cut back in 10/2014 when they drop it down to $1.10/mile but I haven't officially quit.


They didn't hit you with phone charges, or are you using your own phone? As soon as I quit they stuck (3) $10 charges on my account the same day. We weren't being charged for their phone before.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


 classic!!!! a captain crunch sandwich!!! yummm


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> How did you come up with 46 cents a mile on costs?


The total cost of ownership on my used Toyota Prius with gas at $2/gallon, and running 26,000 miles/year for Uber works out to be $.27/mile. My personal tax liability per my accountant is $.14/mile. The other $.05/mile are the few extras I spend on my car such as a monthly Spotify subscription, the Aux cable I just bought, winter rubber slush mats, etc. Note these numbers are specific for my vehicle and my personal tax situation and current gas prices.

Cars.com has an example of what goes into total cost of ownership. You can find your vehicle here: http://www.cars.com/toyota/prius/2014/costofownership


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brady said:


> Uber benefits me far more than the money it brings in.


I respect that everyone needs to do what is right for them, but I'm just curious - how does it benefit you so greatly? There may be something I'm missing.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I respect that everyone needs to do what is right for them, but I'm just curious - how does it benefit you so greatly? There may be something I'm missing.


I explained that in the original post. It's helps me to get to know my city better than I would if I wasn't driving. Along with the usual annoying drunks, I also meet a lot of great people. It's an enjoyable hobby. There are people who collect stamps, golf, count trains, and other hobbies that hold no interest to me and usually have a negative bottom line. As least my hobby more than pays for itself. As someone in a white collar day job with a lot of stress and pressure, driving is a relaxing pastime. If it's a "job", it's by far the easiest job I've ever had.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brady said:


> I explained that in the original post. It's helps me to get to know my city better than I would if I wasn't driving. Along with the usual annoying drunks, I also meet a lot of great people. It's an enjoyable hobby. There are people who collect stamps, golf, count trains, and other hobbies that hold no interest to me and usually have a negative bottom line. As least my hobby more than pays for itself. As someone in a white collar day job with a lot of stress and pressure, driving is a relaxing pastime. If it's a "job", it's by far the easiest job I've ever had.


Uh, okay. I'd hate to have to get to know my city by driving a cab, but to each their own. I'd bet if you'd try the other end of the Uber equation and go out and do things to get acquainted with your city, and meet people, you'd find it a lot more enjoyable. Plus, you'd have a car when it was over. Also, if you don't already know your city, driving a cab might not be the best job for you.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> We are currently on $1.20 per mile + $0.20 per minute
> If they cut it any further I quit.
> 
> If those 48 markets that were recently cut will keep driving
> ...


Our rates got cut right before the National Championship Game.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Brady said:


> It's an enjoyable hobby. There are people who collect stamps, golf, count trains, and other hobbies that hold no interest to me and usually have a negative bottom line. As least my hobby more than pays for itself. As someone in a white collar day job with a lot of stress and pressure, driving is a relaxing pastime. If it's a "job", it's by far the easiest job I've ever had.


How about a social life? A full time white collar day job and the best use of your time afterwards is driving people around for "slightly" above break even for Fuber? Seriously man.....you need to get some friends....maybe meet a nice girl (or guy) and get a real life. JMPO....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I respect that everyone needs to do what is right for them, but I'm just curious - how does it benefit you so greatly? There may be something I'm missing.


 The only possible thing you might be missing out on is the hourly guarantees. From what I've been reading about them, you're missing out on very little.

I think some of them actually get paid out. But I would say most don't. With so many drivers on the road you might not be able to always maintain that 1 trip per hour. Now if you could average them out to at least 1 per hour that would be different.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The only possible thing you might be missing out on is the hourly guarantees. From what I've been reading about them, you're missing out on very little.
> 
> I think some of them actually get paid out. But I would say most don't. With so many drivers on the road you might not be able to always maintain that 1 trip per hour. Now if you could average them out to at least 1 per hour that would be different.


I agree, and I did take that into consideration. The problem there is, even if every guarantee was paid out, the guarantees are *$14 and $10* here. It's bottom feeding time when $14 *GROSS* is the best you can hope for, and that's just a few hours per week. Considering I would almost certainly not qualify for every hour I worked, and Uber would almost certainly not pay on everyone, I would be driving the majority of my rides at $0.70/mile. Something I absolutely refuse to do. I guess I could have went to just a few hours on the weekends to see if I could stay in the black with just peak time, but now it's as much of a thing of not really wanting to put money in Uber's pockets anymore, and know I helped to perpetuate the biggest scam ever released on the American, and even, worldwide public.

I do realize I could technically make over the guarantees, but with so many new drivers here, I doubt that would happen. I also can be assured that practically every driver in the city will be out during peak times to try and grab the Uber scraps, so I won't be surprised if most can't get the (1) ride/hour requirement, not consistently anyway. I used to average up around (20) or so rides on Friday and Saturday nights. As it was nearing the end (for me), (10) would be a good night. Much of which wouldn't be peak time. $14 and $10, that's a joke. I can't even believe they came out with that like it's a good thing. Maybe I just have my standards set too high? Nah, I was only figuring on, maybe $100,000/year. I'm not really sure where I got that figure. 

Oh, I do understand why some would want to try and hang in there if they have much higher guarantees in their area and/or get price-gouge rides, especially if they feel desperate, but the bottom line is - we all see what Uber is doing, and it's wrong, very wrong!

Sometimes you have to say enough is enough. Even if it may mean things getting even worse before they get better.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I will never quit. Ever for any reason. But then again I'm not in it for the money...I'm in it for the tax write off's.


Educate me please how driving at 50cents a mile (25-30cents if you add dead miles) will help you with a tax write-off??


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's good that you've moved on. It sounds like you made the best of driving for uber. I probably would have given it shot had it came to Iowa when the rates were much higher. The bonus's/guarantees"and etc they're throwing out there remind me too much amway and such.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> remind me too much amway and such.


Yep, everything with Uber has a catch. They can't just do things openly and honestly. They could have still made billions, just maybe not as much as quickly, and that just wouldn't work for them.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Brady said:


> I explained that in the original post. It's helps me to get to know my city better than I would if I wasn't driving. Along with the usual annoying drunks, I also meet a lot of great people. It's an enjoyable hobby. There are people who collect stamps, golf, count trains, and other hobbies that hold no interest to me and usually have a negative bottom line. As least my hobby more than pays for itself. As someone in a white collar day job with a lot of stress and pressure, driving is a relaxing pastime. If it's a "job", it's by far the easiest job I've ever had.


I can relate to this. For me, a lot of my friends are fascinated by it. I get asked way more questions about uber than about my 9-5 accounting job, which is presumed to be boring. A friend told me this week I was "the talk of the party" at New Years Eve, a party I was not at because its almost all married couples with their kids, not my thing (not married, no kids). But one guy there knew I was out driving, mentioned it to some others there, etc. So this job has made me more interesting, which is kinda cool right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I can relate to this. For me, a lot of my friends are fascinated by it. I get asked way more questions about uber than about my 9-5 accounting job, which is presumed to be boring. A friend told me this week I was "the talk of the party" at New Years Eve, a party I was not at because its almost all married couples with their kids, not my thing (not married, no kids). But one guy there knew I was out driving, mentioned it to some others there, etc. So this job has made me more interesting, which is kinda cool right?


The excitement at the party was someone that drives a car? Don't tell me - it was a party of all accountants? 

Just messing with ya. I'm glad Uber has given you a life.


----------



## Decritique (Jan 16, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I will never quit. Ever for any reason. But then again I'm not in it for the money...I'm in it for the tax write off's.


..|.,


----------



## Decritique (Jan 16, 2015)

Brady said:


> I drive because I enjoy it. For me, it's not a job, it's a hobby that pays for itself. I drive when I feel like it and no more. I get to see my city and meet a number of new people. Uber benefits me far more than the money it brings in. With current gas prices, the total cost of ownership plus taxes and other expenses on my used Prius works out to be $.46/mile. If compensation ever gets below that, I'll likely quit driving. But once the minimum fare, base fare, and per minute fare are added to the per mile fare and random tips and occasional surges are figured in, I'm doubting it will ever get close to that unless gas prices blow through the roof. I sympathize for those who are dependent on Uber for a source of income. But they've been adequately warned here and on various other forums not to do so.


Your a moron. Many are dependent on it because they were taxi drivers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Decritique said:


> Your a moron. Many are dependent on it because they were taxi drivers.





Brady said:


> Uber benefits me far more than the money it brings in.


You expect him to want to make a financial gain too?? After all this wonderful company does for him?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Educate me please how driving at 50cents a mile (25-30cents if you add dead miles) will help you with a tax write-off??


First I don't drive for $0.50 per mile. I'm not part of the rate cuts.

Next is all my miles are dead miles. I drive in to work in the city and back to the North end of the city every day. Uber gets turned on when I leave home and head home. That's it.

80% of people I pick up are either going my way for the same reason or if I get one or two that are not I do the trips and shut down.

From a Tax write off standpoint I am online and offline driving my commute. Therefore I am entitled to write off my expenses for my car.

So you see the Uber is an excuse. And it will be done always at a loss.

Now that's not to say I won't turn it on and work on expected big surge times. But lets face it I am not going out of my way for it either.

10-12 hours per week max is what I do. So my case is far from typical. I use uber to my benefit. (Hell they still don't charge me for the phone I have)


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Decritique said:


> Your a moron. Many are dependent on it because they were taxi drivers.


Who's problem is that. Not his.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I respect that everyone needs to do what is right for them, but I'm just curious - how does it benefit you so greatly? There may be something I'm missing.


He enjoys driving for nothing. What can you really say to that mentality? Same with those who drive for tax deductions. Seriously? I can see the guy from Toronto still hanging on because of the much higher rate, but Detroit at 75 cents? Who TF is he kidding but himself? That's 30 cents a mile net to the driver OR LESS if their utilization rate is under 50/50 paid to unpaid miles *before any costs are applied.*

Anyone who thinks they can justify that is just flat out nutz or another pimp/shill coming out from under the woodwork.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> He enjoys driving for nothing. What can you really say to that mentality? Same with those who drive for tax deductions. Seriously? I can see the guy from Toronto still hanging on because of the much higher rate, but Detroit at 75 cents? Who TF is he kidding but himself? That's 30 cents a mile net to the driver OR LESS if their utilization rate is under 50/50 paid to unpaid miles *before any costs are applied.*
> 
> Anyone who thinks they can justify that is just flat out nutz or another pimp/shill coming out from under the woodwork.


Maybe I haven't really chimed in on the subject well enough. If you are doing Uber to make money, you are right. It makes no sense. Not at the rates suggested and with the current rules in place to make the minimums. It's too risky. I would never do the Uber gig as my job full time if it was my main source of income. Even as a fun hobby. I would take up skydiving or base jumping. Less risk there.

And ya....my situation is quite unique. and my 10 -15 hours a week hardly dents the full timers out here doing laps around the city blocks. I'm like a ghost.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> *Maybe I haven't really chimed in on the subject well enough. If you are doing Uber to make money, you are right. It makes no sense.*




*Well hello!*

IF it's purely a tax writeoff on your way to work, congrats for finding a loophole in your .gov's system. Presumably if your rates there get cut in half you will be making even more money in tax writeoffs. Good luck with that angle.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Well hello!*
> 
> IF it's purely a tax writeoff on your way to work, congrats for finding a loophole in your .gov's system. Presumably if your rates there get cut in half you will be making even more money in tax writeoffs. Good luck with that angle.


Problem is I can only do that angle for 2 years. After that the government will sniff around on why I am at a loss every year and when am I going to stop being an idiot throwing money away.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Problem is I can only do that angle for 2 years. After that the government will sniff around on why I am at a loss every year and when am I going to stop being an idiot throwing money away.


Yeah, I know. Here it's 3 years before they send in the official snoops for a financial anal probe.

So I'd venture that any drivers stupid enough to run at a loss will expire no later than 3 years here, OR even worse, to be dumb enough to pay taxes on non existing profits so they can continue to pay to drive at a LOSS.

Generally I'd say that ride share in it's current form just shows the desperation's of the working class squeeze. There are just a LOT of desperate drivers. We put immigrants to shame.


----------

